# Welches Actionspiel ist Ihr Action-Favorit der Games Convention 2006?



## Administrator (10. September 2006)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## schakal3004 (10. September 2006)

[x] just cause

das spiel find ich genial!


----------

